# Golf TV Announcers - say "A moment ago..."



## SpeedSki (Mar 10, 2012)

You ever notice that when golf TV announcers, who obviously do not think before they speak, when they say: 

1) a moment ago ... or 
2) just earlier, or 
3) this was earlier, or 
4) while we were away. 

Well those statements obviously preface a golfer's action in predictable ways. Depending on what club golfer has in his hands, you can bet that they are going to make either a great or horrible shot. ie if they have putter in their hands and announcer says one of the above, then it's either a birdie or eagle.

furthermore, such statements assume we are watching in real-time. i don't know why anyone would watch golf in real-time and have to suffer thru also watching the commercials.

what's even worse is when they say ie "Tiger on the tee box with a driver" as if that's not the most obvious thing in the world to discern all by ourselves.

the intelligent announcers give us additional non-obvious information that adds to the viewing pleasure. the remaining announcers are just idiots that typically just state the obvious and pointless facts.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

TV announcers are the reason for the "mute" button. Them and commercials. :thumbsup:


----------

